# D'abord j'm'en fous, chuis une superstar quand je veux.



## poildep (17 Novembre 2004)

quelquechose à redire, Bassman ?


----------



## poildep (17 Novembre 2004)




----------



## lumai (17 Novembre 2004)

MDR !!!

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Une star du flood qui est enfin reconnue


----------



## rezba (17 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>


 
 Challenge pour superstar : tu voudrais pas me faire un "Rezba calling" ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

mais *moi aussi * je suis une superstar !!!!

qui mieux que moi sait retrecir les chemises de l'homme ?   

qui moi que moi n'arrive pas a regler l'heure de l'orologe du four ?  

qui meux que moi n'arrive pas a attrapper une souirs?   

tu vois, moi aussi a ma façon je suis une *superstar*


----------



## abba zaba (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui moi que moi n'arrive pas a regler l'heure de l'orologe du four ?
> 
> qui meux que moi n'arrive pas a attrapper une souirs?
> 
> tu vois, moi aussi a ma façon je suis une *superstar*



Je ne m'y ferais jamais à cet accent !


----------



## poildep (17 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Challenge pour superstar : tu voudrais pas me faire un "Rezba calling" ?  :love:


 celà conviendra à Son Eminence ?


----------



## teo (17 Novembre 2004)

trop fort ce poildep... on va pas pouvoir trouver de limite à sa discographie, il les aura tous fait ! 

PS: Robertav, [avec toute mon affection  ], tu es une vraie *soup'astar*


----------



## poildep (17 Novembre 2004)

Il m'arrive aussi de partager la vedette avec des stars un peu has been.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Il m'arrive aussi de partager la vedette avec des stars un peu has been.



   

  cette carrière (et ce succès) quand même !!!   

Dis ça tient toujours ta proposition ...?   m'échanger contre des chamelles  :rateau:  :hein:   

parce que moi j'aimerai bien _percer_ dans le métier ... ouais je sais y'à du boulot question physique  :rose: mais bon j'ai peut-être mes chances ...?  un bon relooking, et ...   :love: 


 écoutez m'sieur Poildep, je vous joins une petite maquette (enfin un extrait) :
-"J'aurais voulu être artiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiste, pour pourvoir faire mon nuuumééérooooooooooo, quand l'avion se pose sur la piiiiiiiiiiiiste ...."

Alors ...?   

Comment ça une photo plutôt !?


----------



## FANREM (17 Novembre 2004)

Quitte a choisir une pochette de Hendrix, j'aurais pris Electric Ladyland version filles nues :love: 

Une star, c'est forcément entouré de groupies, et ca se doit d'avoir une vie dissolue


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Une star, c'est forcément entouré de groupies, et ca se doit d'avoir une vie dissolue




moi je suis entouré des gamins .......pourtant je m'appelle pas dorotée


----------



## teo (17 Novembre 2004)

J'ai retrouvé un vieux vinyl de ma grande s½ur dans un carton... je savais pas que déjà à l'époque il était si connu  Je dois mélanger avec un autre


----------



## FANREM (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis entouré des gamins .......pourtant je m'appelle pas dorotée



Michael Jackson peut etre ?  :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2004)

On fait de ses trouvailles au grenier...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retrouvé un vieux vinyl de ma grande s½ur dans un carton... je savais pas que déjà à l'époque il était si connu  Je dois mélanger avec un autre



on dirait un croisement de poildep et supermoquette !!!


----------



## mado (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on dirait un croisement de poildep et supermoquette !!!




 :mouais: 
Même pas réveillée ça me paraissait évident.. !


----------



## rezba (17 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> celà conviendra à Son Eminence ?


 
 Héhé©.... Il parait que je peux pas te balancer 8 points dans la corbeille tous les jours, et comme j'ai droit qu'à 3 cibles par jour, faut que tu patientes....

 Mais :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on dirait un croisement de poildep et supermoquette !!!


vous croyez ? naan, poildep est le seul l'unique, déjà dans les années disco, il frappait fort sur ses tam-tam ! J'ai encore un tisheurte à paillette aussi...


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Novembre 2004)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=1542&stc=1​


			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retrouvé un vieux vinyl de ma grande s½ur dans un carton... je savais pas que déjà à l'époque il était si connu  Je dois mélanger avec un autre


 SuperMoquette style???    :love:


----------



## poildep (17 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retrouvé un vieux vinyl de ma grande s½ur dans un carton... je savais pas que déjà à l'époque il était si connu  Je dois mélanger avec un autre


 SM m'a tout piqué.  Mais j'ai réussi à faire carrière sans moustache.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> SM m'a tout piqué.  Mais j'ai réussi à faire carrière sans moustache.



Et sans ta barbe aussi.


----------



## poildep (17 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On fait de ses trouvailles au grenier...


 Quelle barbe ! J'espérais que personne ne retrouverait ça. 


_Je tiens à signaler que je n'ai plus aucun contact avec Dorothée._


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Quelle barbe ! J'espérais que personne ne retrouverait ça.
> 
> 
> _Je tiens à signaler que je n'ai plus aucun contact avec Dorothée._


 Terrible :love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Quelle barbe ! J'espérais que personne ne retrouverait ça.
> 
> 
> _Je tiens à signaler que je n'ai plus aucun contact avec Dorothée._



Les stars cherchent parfois et souvent à cacher leurs débuts honteux et sombres...  :rose: Vais continuer mes recherches... 

Si ça se trouve tu étais Rocco Poildep?


----------



## rezba (17 Novembre 2004)

Moi, poildep, je l'aimais bien dans "Il était une fois la révolution", quand il jouait des airs révolutionnaires dans la pampa pour faire rire Clint Eastwood.


----------



## poildep (17 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Moi, poildep, je l'aimais bien dans "Il était une fois la révolution", quand il jouait des airs révolutionnaires dans la pampa pour faire rire Clint Eastwood.


On en rit encore avec Clint.


----------



## nato kino (17 Novembre 2004)

Je ne savais pas que sa rencontre avec Bassou avait été immortalisée ? :affraid:    :mouais:


----------



## poildep (17 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais pas que sa rencontre avec Bassou avait été immortalisée ? :affraid:    :mouais:


Je préférerais qu'on n'en parle pas...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Novembre 2004)

Arrffffffff !!!!! Poildep .... t'es poilant !!!!!!!      :love:  :love: 
...je viens de mouiller mon froc !!!!!    :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (17 Novembre 2004)

Poildep c'est bien, mais tu essayes de faire croire a tout le monde que tu es une superstar. Je n'ai pas besoin d'afficher toutes mes affiches de concert, des galas, animations flash au rayon charcuterie du supr U de Vesoul, tournée, mes participation dans des films...

Bref je ne convainc pas les gens que je suis une superstar, je le suis c'est tout. Mais je ne t'en tient pas rigueur   

Et pis j't'aime bien avec tes oreilles decollées


----------



## rezba (17 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Poildep c'est bien, mais tu essayes de faire croire a tout le monde que tu es une superstar. Je n'ai pas besoin d'afficher toutes mes affiches de concert, des galas, animations flash au rayon charcuterie du supr U de Vesoul, tournée, mes participation dans des films...
> 
> Bref je ne convainc pas les gens que je suis une superstar, je le suis c'est tout. Mais je ne t'en tient pas rigueur
> 
> Et pis j't'aime bien avec tes oreilles decollées


 
 Allez, Bass, raconte-nous au moins les sketches qui t'ont rendu célèbre ! Tu sais, les deux avec le lapin.


----------



## poildep (17 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas besoin d'afficher toutes mes affiches de concert, des galas, animations flash au rayon charcuterie du supr U de Vesoul, tournée, mes participation dans des films...


Non, je comprend.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

demain je vais aussi pirater quelques images sur le site de
notre superstar Poildep et je vais essayer de concocter quelques chose    

d'ac poildep?


----------



## poildep (17 Novembre 2004)

Une star éphémère qui aurait pu réussir mais qui a fait de mauvais choix...





Il a obtenu un rôle de figurant, récemment, dans "Finding Nemo"...





Depuis, plus rien.


----------



## teo (17 Novembre 2004)

Il me semblait bien avoir vu Bassman en haut des rayons au tabac presse du coin de la rue, sous blister  !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Une star éphémère qui aurait pu réussir mais qui a fait de mauvais choix...
> Depuis, plus rien.



Son pote lui avait dit "Grug, on va en boîte ce soir..."

Il ne s'est douté de rien même en voyant le nom de la discothèque en lettres-néon rouge clignotantes : "Le Capitaine Cook"...
Abusé fut de nouveau notre ami Golden Fish par le fond de l'air qui était plus froid ce soir là que le fond de l'eau, quand, en sortant du bocal, pardon de la voiture, le même pote lui dit avec un sourire un peu étrange : "on se l'écaille ici..."
L'appel de la boule à facettes étant soudainement devenu insupportable... c'est en courant sur ses petites nageoires qu'il s'engouffra dans le bâtiment... sa casquette fut retrouvée au petit matin sur le parking...

Depuis pas de nouvelle...

Un avis de recherche vient d'être lancé :


----------



## poildep (17 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> cette carrière (et ce succès) quand même !!!
> 
> Dis ça tient toujours ta proposition ...?   m'échanger contre des chamelles  :rateau:  :hein:
> 
> ...


J'ai bien reçu ta photo par MP... je vais y réfléchir. 






C'est marrant j'étais persuadé que t'étais pas blonde. 

   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant j'étais persuadé que t'étais pas blonde.
> 
> :love:


 
Etonnant... tu t'es trompé dans le lot (le Lo, ouais, désolé je sais, mais ça me fait marrer...  ) que je t'ai envoyé poildep...   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien reçu ta photo par MP... je vais y réfléchir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pour m'assortir à "Synthétique" !  :rose:

 :love: 

"I'm a slaaaaave, for you .... I'm a slaaaave ...."


----------



## teo (17 Novembre 2004)

A un moment, la jolie sirène a dit à Grug:
"Vous marinez chez vos harengs ?"
et ça en a été fini...


----------



## poildep (17 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour m'assortir à "Synthétique" !  :rose:
> 
> :love:
> 
> "I'm a slaaaaave, for you .... I'm a slaaaave ...."


 ben tu vois, quand tu veux tu chantes bien !


----------



## macelene (17 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien reçu ta photo par MP... je vais y réfléchir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





là on ne tait  :style: ça a du bon d'etre  * des Artistes*


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (17 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien reçu ta photo par MP... je vais y réfléchir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chapeau


----------



## G3ck0 (17 Novembre 2004)

Pointu


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Une star éphémère qui aurait pu réussir mais qui a fait de mauvais choix...



de qui tu parles?


----------



## poildep (19 Novembre 2004)

Quoi, elle vous dérange ma mégalo ?  Tant pis ! 





poildep bless America !    ​


----------



## lumai (19 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>





C'est que tu portes bien la toge toi, dis-donc !!!  

:love:​


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2004)

George W. Poildep For President...   Bon ok, je sors... :love:


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Quoi, elle vous dérange ma mégalo ?  Tant pis !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu as un joli majeur mon poildec'


----------



## poildep (19 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu as un joli majeur mon poildec'


Merci !  Pour la petite histoire, je l'ai piqué à la grand-mère de supermoquette. :love:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Merci !  Pour la petite histoire, je l'ai piqué à la grand-mère de supermoquette. :love:



Me semblait aussi que cet index m'était familié...


----------



## poildep (19 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Me semblait aussi que cet index m'était familié...


 Majeur, voyons !  L'index c'est pour le nez.


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2004)

j'avais reconnu illico cette main moi


----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Bassman (23 Novembre 2004)

il fait bien semblant de jouer de la guitare Elvis hein ??

Pasque avec une corde cassée... Et pis c'etait le seul accord qu'il connaisse


----------



## poildep (23 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

>


  ça alors !


----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça alors !


Je n'ai pas trouvé toute seule..
Un ami, incollable sur la musqiue anglaise, à qui je racontais tes performances   m'a envoyé cette photo.


----------



## rezba (23 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu savais ça ?


 
 Non. Ma clashophilie maladive n'a rien d'une pathologie de fan, et je n'ai jamais fait grande attention à leur iconographie. Mais il n'est pas très difficile de trouver l'explication de ça :

 "The Clash recorded this album after returning to England from a short US tour. The band was intrigued by American music as well as its rock'n'roll mythology, so much so that the album cover was a tribute to Elvis Presley's first album."

 Trouvé dans la fiche consacrée à London Calling dans SongFacts.

 Et je ne connaissais pas le premier album d'Elvis, en fait.... 


 Merci, en tout cas


----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Merci, en tout cas


You're welcome.


----------



## rezba (23 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> You're welcome.


 Mazette, but your english is fluent ! :rateau:


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2004)

J'en avais entendu parler dans le Télérama des 50 ans du rock en début d'année mais je me rappelais plus avoir vu l'original.
Ils en parlaient aussi dans le Monde 2 de la semaine dernière, à l'occasion des 25 ans du london calling, belles planches contacts en double page de la série de photo qui a permis de faire la pochette. CD et DVD des 25 ans sorti d'ailleurs.


----------



## rezba (23 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'en avais entendu parler dans le Télérama des 50 ans du rock en début d'année mais je me rappelais plus avoir vu l'original.
> Ils en parlaient aussi dans le Monde 2 de la semaine dernière, à l'occasion des 25 ans du london calling, belles planches contacts en double page de la série de photo qui a permis de faire la pochette. CD et DVD des 25 ans sorti d'ailleurs.


 Tu veux dire par là que le pote de Madonna super calé en musique anglaise n'est en fait qu'un banal lecteur attentif de Télérama et du Monde 2 ?


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire par là que le pote de Madonna super calé en musique anglaise n'est en fait qu'un banal lecteur attentif de Télérama et du Monde 2 ?



Loin de moi de vouloir dire autre chose que moi, je l'ai appris là ! On a la culture qu'on a, même si on est fan de Clash et qu'on travaille dans le graphisme comme moi. J'ai déjà du mal à m'interpréter alors les copains de Madonna... je préfère les laisser tranquille !   
Désolé si j'en ai froissé certain-es... c'était tout à fait involontaire.


----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2004)

Ben non, pas du tout.  



Je ne sais pas ce qui lui a pris à rezba


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2004)

C'es pogrove. Y'a pas de blessés.

Faudrait que je retrouve un vieux disque de Poildep, j'arrive plus à mettre la main dessus... une rareté... ça me reviendra...


----------



## poildep (23 Novembre 2004)

ben tous mes disques sont des raretés.


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben tous mes disques sont des raretés.


que je suis c*** des fois. On appelle ça un pléonasme.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>


putain je vais a pau moi c'est sur  :love: 



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> Merci !  Pour la petite histoire, je l'ai piqué à la grand-mère de supermoquette. :love:



z'allez me rendre nostalgique  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> putain je vais a pau moi c'est sur  :love:



 :love: mais euh   tu dis ça parce que :

- petit 1 : tu as bien relu le programme et tu trouves que ça déchire 
- petit 2 : tu as bien regardé la photo ci-dessus et tu toruves qu'elle déchire

 

Si petit 1  tu as raison mon grand ça vaut le coup, viens !    :love: 
Si petit 2  tu risque d'être déçu :mouais: mais viens quand-même !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

Tout ça me rappelle l'époque heureuse de ma carrière américaine... 






_Spéciale dédicace à Roberto : je sais qu'il est fan..._ :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça me rappelle l'époque heureuse de ma carrière américaine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi aussi  :love:


----------



## poildep (23 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça me rappelle l'époque heureuse de ma carrière américaine...


T'étais pas mal à l'époque !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> T'étais pas mal à l'époque !



Tout a dérapé quand les producteurs on voulu faire une version masculine du _Journal de Bridget Jones_. J'ai pris 30 kg pour le rôle. Je ne les ai jamais rendus. :mouais:


----------



## poildep (23 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tout a dérapé quand les producteurs on voulu faire une version masculine du _Journal de Bridget Jones_. J'ai pris 30 kg pour le rôle. Je ne les ai jamais rendus. :mouais:


Tu peux toujours tenter des castings pour des films fantastiques... 








exceptionnellement, je n'affiche pas ci-dessous ma traditionnelle signature "on n'a jamais dit que c'était facile", passque là, justement, c'est un peu facile. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> exceptionnellement, je n'affiche pas ci-dessous ma traditionnelle signature "on n'a jamais dit que c'était facile", passque là, justement, c'est un peu facile. :love:



    

Euh pardon Doc  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2004)

D'après une affiche se trouvant sur le site de Polnareff


----------



## mado (16 Décembre 2004)

le 6 octobre...
Soit c'est raté, soit c'est loin !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

Gardez moi une place, je veux voir ça ! ! !  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (16 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> D'après une affiche se trouvant sur le site de Polnareff


  Ressemblant en tous points !    :love:


_bon, je ne suis pas sûr d'aimer le chapeau._


----------



## macelene (16 Décembre 2004)

Bon le chapeau     

MAis où as-tu donc trouvé ce vieux drap que tu as jeté pudiquement sur tes épaules ??


----------



## poildep (17 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> MAis où as-tu donc trouver ce vieux drap que tu as jeté pudiquement sur tes épaules ??


Jusqu'au moment où tu m'as sauté dessus, il allait jusqu'aux pieds ! 


  :love:


----------



## macelene (17 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'au moment où tu m'as sauté dessus, il allait jusqu'aux pieds !
> 
> 
> :love:




Rhâaâaââaâaaaaaaaaâaaaaaaaaaa  Lovely


----------



## Luc G (17 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'au moment où tu m'as sauté dessus, il allait jusqu'aux pieds !
> 
> 
> :love:


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

bon, ben voilà. Merci Webo, grâce à qui les petits carrés verts viennent d'officialiser mon titre de superstar. :style:


----------



## aricosec (6 Avril 2005)

tu me parait un peu petit   

la moutarde me monte au nez,


----------



## WebOliver (6 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon, ben voilà. Merci Webo, grâce à qui les petits carrés verts viennent d'officialiser mon titre de superstar. :style:



Que ce fut long...


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Que ce fut long...


 ... je suis parti avec trois mois de retard sur toi.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ... je suis parti avec trois mois de retard.



Et quatre ans et quelques poussières. :love:


----------



## rezba (6 Avril 2005)

Nous voila donc avec 16 superstars. De quoi faire deux rotations complètes pour incarner Village People. 

Je me mets dans l'équipe où il y a les filles... :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Nous voila donc avec 16 superstars. De quoi faire deux rotations complètes pour incarner Village People.
> 
> Je me mets dans l'équipe où il y a les filles... :love:


 ...Village People... 

T'es sure Rezba ?


----------



## rezba (6 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> ...Village People...
> 
> T'es sure Rezba ?



Ben avec Moquette, Bassman et le Vendez, je vois pas trop ce qu'on pourrait faire d'autre ?


----------



## teo (6 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon, ben voilà. Merci Webo, grâce à qui les petits carrés verts viennent d'officialiser mon titre de superstar. :style:



ouah ! et _bientôt_ ton 4500e... 

Là c'est vraiment l'Elite, 16 sur combien de membres ? 
Et encore... certains ont fait chuter le cours du cdb dimanche pour te ralentir mais c'était trop tard... t'y voilà ;-)


Prend pas la grosse tête


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ben avec Moquette, Bassman et le Vendez, je vois pas trop ce qu'on pourrait faire d'autre ?


je prépare un nouvel avatar


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Prend pas la grosse tête


vais m'gêner tiens !


----------



## Luc G (6 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ben avec Moquette, Bassman et le Vendez, je vois pas trop ce qu'on pourrait faire d'autre ?



Un tarot ?
une belote ?
un quatre-quarts ?
un quatre heures ?
un cinq à sept ?
les trois moustiquaires ?
un 4x4 ?
une quatre CV ,
un quarteron de généraux à la retraite ?

En somme, une sacrée macédoine.


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Un tarot ?
> une belote ?
> un quatre-quarts ?
> un quatre heures ?
> ...


 une partouze ?


----------



## rezba (6 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Un tarot ?


Tournoi duplicate en quatre tables de quatre. Ou trois tables de cinq et un qui roule.



> une belote ?


Hmmm... Pas possible, faut se mettre en couple, et ça va jamais marcher. Personne ne voudra être avec personne.


> un quatre-quarts ?


17 quatre-quarts. Un par personne, et deux pour Bassman.


> un quatre heures ?


Là, tu deviens raisonnable. On dit le 16 à 16 heures ?


> un cinq à sept ?


Les garçons à l'apéro. Je reste avec les filles. Seul, tant qu'Amok ne m'a pas rejoint.


> les trois moustiquaires ?


Non, ça c'est juste pour le tiercé de tête.


> un 4x4 ?


Tu veux la mort des forums ?


> une quatre CV ,


Avec Mackie dans le coffre.


> un quarteron de généraux à la retraite ?


Qui joue le rôle de Gaulle ?


> En somme, une sacrée macédoine.


Tant que ce ne sont pas les Balkans...



>







			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> Une partouze ?


Lèche-cul.


----------



## teo (7 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> vais m'gêner tiens !




On est jamais si bien servi que par soi-même !


----------



## toys (7 Avril 2005)

pour moi une belotte


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je prépare un nouvel avatar



Avec une bouteille extrudée ?


----------



## teo (7 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> une partouze ?




Faut voir qui est invité      


Et la belotte c'est pas mon truc


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ben avec Moquette, Bassman et le Vendez, je vois pas trop ce qu'on pourrait faire d'autre ?


Ouf, chuis pas avec ces trois là... J'l'ai échappé belle ::rateau:

Pfff, Poildep soupertar, on aura tout vu


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je me mets dans l'équipe où il y a les filles... :love:



Moi aussi   :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2005)

j'y vais aussi :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

comme c'est gentil de nous accompagner :love: 

Bon, qui se deguise en quoi deja ? 

Les garcons nous font les Village People a ce que j'ai cru comprendre... sortez vos cuirs et vos chapeaux a plumes...


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> comme c'est gentil de nous accompagner :love:
> 
> Bon, qui se deguise en quoi deja ?
> 
> Les garcons nous font les Village People a ce que j'ai cru comprendre... sortez vos cuirs et vos chapeaux a plumes...


`

que ferai ton pas pour des filles :love: (enfin on y ira pas plus loin que le costume en village people  )


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon, qui se deguise en quoi deja ?


P'têt que je vais me déguiser en trooper  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (7 Avril 2005)

poildec superstar  Ca ressemble vraiment plus a rien maintenant... Seule l'époque ou j'etais la seule et unique superstar compte d'abord


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> poildec superstar  Ca ressemble vraiment plus a rien maintenant... Seule l'époque ou j'etais la seule et unique superstar compte d'abord


 Justement 

Montre-nous que tu es toujours en vogue et pas un has-been :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Avril 2005)

T'as qu'a venir a Lille pour l'AES


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2005)

regarde la liste bassou


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

J'y viens justement


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> regarde la liste bassou



C'est vrai qu'il est has-been : bientôt il ne sera même plus sur le podium  :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il est has-been : bientôt il ne sera même plus sur le podium  :love:



C'est vrai en plus ! :affraid:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2005)

Ouais, c'est triste quand même : se faire doubler par un poisson pourri


----------



## Bassman (7 Avril 2005)

Y'a bien longtemps que je ne quemande plus de coup de boule moi


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2005)

Mais on ne quémande pas du tout, on ne se sert pas de vils procédés nous


----------



## Bassman (7 Avril 2005)

Tu es toujours de la bonne technique du "aidez un p'tit vieux" pour avoir des cdb nan ou t'as changé de creneau ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> poildec superstar  Ca ressemble vraiment plus a rien maintenant... Seule l'époque ou j'etais la seule et unique superstar compte d'abord


La bele époque, je me souviens encore de l'odeur de ton pet quand je suis entré dans l'olympe


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu es toujours de la bonne technique du "aidez un p'tit vieux" pour avoir des cdb nan ou t'as changé de creneau ?



Tu sais, les vieux, dernièrement ....


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu es toujours de la bonne technique du "aidez un p'tit vieux" pour avoir des cdb nan ou t'as changé de creneau ?



Nan, jamais fait çà moi... 



















Ah si, une fois : c'était pour aider ZeBig (il est plus encore vieux que moi ) :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, les vieux, dernièrement ....



çà dépend lesquels


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La bele époque, je me souviens encore de l'odeur de ton pet quand je suis entré dans l'olympe


 C'est fou ce que tu as toujours fait dans la fraicheur  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2005)




----------



## macmarco (7 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ​



Superbe Tibo !


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2005)




----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



j'ai déjà vu ça quelque part


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


 Oulah Tibo, ca fume sec la dis-moi


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2005)

entre autre, tiens c'est humide par ici


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

Qu'as-tu donc encore derriere la tete SuperMoumoutte ?   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Qu'as-tu donc encore derriere la tete SuperMoumoutte ?   :love:



Tu veux dire qu'il peut se la mettre derrière l'oreille? 

PS: Bravo Tibo.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire qu'il peut se la mettre derrière l'oreille?
> 
> PS: Bravo Tibo.


 Hein :mouais: :rateau:

La je commence a plus du tout capter...

PS.


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Hein :mouais: :rateau:
> 
> La je commence a plus du tout capter...
> 
> PS.



ça sent la private  joke


----------



## teo (7 Avril 2005)

Faites attention, les Village People, ça peut donner des imitations graves.

Tenez par exemple... on reconnait à peine Supermoquette et gKatarn avec les moustaches et le casque...   
Et les autres j'arrive pas... je vois pas...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tournoi duplicate en quatre tables de quatre....



va y avoir des histoires de petit au bout à mon avis...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> va y avoir des histoires de petit au bout à mon avis...



Ça les empêchera pas de trouver une excuse !


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Faites attention, les Village People, ça peut donner des imitations graves.
> 
> Tenez par exemple... on reconnait à peine Supermoquette et gKatarn avec les moustaches et le casque...
> Et les autres j'arrive pas... je vois pas...



Non, çà ne peut être moi : mon casque est blanc pas jaune :rateau:


----------



## rezba (8 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Promis, la prochaine fois que tu me demandes une photo pour faire tes machins, je te la donne. 
J'en ai marre que tu pioches dans les seules tofs disponibles : celles des beuveries   :love:


----------



## Bassman (8 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Promis, la prochaine fois que tu me demandes une photo pour faire tes machins, je te la donne.
> J'en ai marre que tu pioches dans les seules tofs disponibles : celles des beuveries   :love:


 Bah tu fais que ca pourtant nan ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Promis, la prochaine fois que tu me demandes une photo pour faire tes machins, je te la donne.
> J'en ai marre que tu pioches dans les seules tofs disponibles : celles des beuveries   :love:



 (air innocent limite nouveau né)  :love:


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (air innocent limite nouveau né)  :love:




... et tu crois qu'on va te croire ? 

heureusement qu'une panthère, ça file vite...    et hop... pu là...


----------



## Bilbo (8 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> > un quarteron de généraux à la retraite ?
> 
> 
> Qui joue le rôle de Gaulle ?


C'te question ! 

À+


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Avril 2005)




----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Dis donc, l'individu de droite, c'est pas un E.T. qu'a joué dans M.I.B. 2 ? il me parait doté d'un nombre peu commun de vertèbres cervicales !   

EDIT : Marrant, l'indien, je trouve qu'il ressemble à Ayrton Senna !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2005)

ça glisse tellement ça mouille


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


 Quel portrait de famille ! lol


----------



## Bassman (10 Avril 2005)

Mouhahhahaha trop bon les villages people macgé


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


ça a l'air sympa les AES des modos.


----------



## Bassman (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça a l'air sympa les AES des modos.



Bizare il avait po ca grande tunique a plume hier le benjamin


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bizare il avait po ca grande tunique a plume hier le benjamin


 C'est pour les cérémonies  :love:


----------



## Bassman (10 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour les cérémonies  :love:




Bah hier c'etait du pipi de chien ou quoi ?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2005)

j'aime les modos je peux pas m'empêcher de les citer et les flatter  je suis pas drole mais eux le sont tellement


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bah hier c'etait du pipi de chien ou quoi ?


 rien à voir :rateau:


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'aime les modos je peux pas m'empêcher de les citer et les flatter  je suis pas drole mais eux le sont tellement


 bon... maintenant, pour bien faire, faut éditer.


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'aime les modos je peux pas m'empêcher de les citer et les flatter  je suis pas drole mais eux le sont tellement


 Mais de qui peux-tu bien parler SM ???  :rateau:   

je vois pas là


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon... maintenant, pour bien faire, faut éditer.


je ne déteste pas assez mes posts


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon... maintenant, pour bien faire, faut éditer.



Si cela peut faire plaisir, je ne vais pas y manquer  



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'aime les modos je peux pas m'empêcher de les citer et les flatter  je suis pas drole mais eux le sont tellement



Et puis les modos sont tellement beaux, ils ressemblent à des gladiateurs  Au fait tu aimes les films de gladiateurs ?


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si cela peut faire plaisir, je ne vais pas y manquer


Ah mais tu ne peux pas éditer les posts de SM. Ce serait trop beau. 



> Au fait tu aimes les films de gladiateurs ?


Un peu ouais ! Mon préféré c'est Spartacus, avec Kirk Douglas. :style:



Edith :


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2005)

edith

photo de rezab ici


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2005)

Ce que je préfère dans ce genre de films, c'est quand le gladiateur pète la gueule aux fauves. Au moins, dans l'arène les fauves ont une chance de briller. C'est pas comme ici.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> (...) dans l'arène les fauves ont une chance de briller. C'est pas comme ici.




Prétentieux, va !


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Prétentieux, va !


et si tu te contentais de te mêler de ce que tu comprends ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et si tu te contentais de te mêler de ce que tu comprends ?



Dans un monde parfait, Mike. Dans un monde parfait...


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dans un monde parfait, Mike. Dans un monde parfait...


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dans un monde parfait, Mike. Dans un monde parfait...


Ah oui, c'est vrai. :hein: Mon dieu mais quel utopiste je fais.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2005)

une heure de toshop pour passer à côté, ça fout les boules.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2005)

quel desespoir de devoir m'afficher


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

euh... ici c'est MON thread que j'ai créé moi. 


Et ça me ferait quand-même plaisir qu'une bonne ambiance y règne.  Les petites guerres ne me concernent pas.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Les petites guerres ne me concernent pas.



Il n'est de guerres que de petites...


----------



## macmarco (10 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>




    
Vraiment trop bon !!!
  
 


Bravo Tibo !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est de guerres que de petites...


y en a aussi des petites qui ne sont pas des guerres   

non pas touche


----------



## Bassman (11 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, c'est vrai. :hein: Mon dieu mais quel utopiste je fais.


 Tu fous quoi avec un abat jour su'la gueule ? pasque t'es po connu pour etre une lumière  

PS : Poutoux mon lapin belge


----------



## poildep (11 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu fous quoi avec un abat jour su'la gueule ? pasque t'es po connu pour etre une lumière
> 
> PS : Poutoux mon lapin belge


Moi qui espérait faire un peu illusion. 


Poutoux toi-même.


----------



## Bassman (11 Avril 2005)

Bah t'es un peu le Garcimore du forum, tu veux faire illusion mais ca marche jamais


----------



## poildep (11 Avril 2005)

Ich ich ich ! Cha malche pas à tous les coups. :love:


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ich ich ich ! Cha malche pas à tous les coups. :love:


 allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre ...


----------



## teo (11 Avril 2005)

Décontlasté le poildep... 

J'aime bien l'avatar en tout cas 

Fais gaffe à pas trop bronzer, c'est avec ou sans UV ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe à pas trop bronzer, c'est avec ou sans UV ?



j'espère qu'il a vidé le pot de chambre avant...


----------



## poildep (11 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre, allumer, eteindre ...


 ça marche !


----------



## Bassman (11 Avril 2005)

mouhahahhahahahah trop bon   

Poildep, permet moi de te declarer mon amour sur un forum public :

Je t'aime :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> mouhahahhahahahah trop bon
> 
> Poildep, permet moi de te declarer mon amour sur un forum public :
> 
> Je t'aime :love: :love:



un peu de décence svp


----------



## poildep (11 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Poildep, permet moi de te declarer mon amour sur un forum public


Je permet. :love:


Mais retire ta main de là, stp.


----------



## Bassman (11 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je permet. :love:
> 
> 
> Mais retire ta main de là, stp.


 C'est pas ma main


----------



## poildep (11 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ma main


 :affraid:


remarque, on s'habitue.


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ma main


 Quand t'auras fini de jouer avec les mappas, tu pourras passer à la vaiselle


----------



## Bassman (11 Avril 2005)

pffff toujours a me surveiller grug...


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> pffff toujours a me surveiller grug...


 
ben sinon tu laisses trainer des trucs dans les prises 

(il clignote maintenant, t'es content de toi    )


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

ah ben doublon.
de quoi ça parle ce fil que je trouve une connerie à dire


----------



## Bassman (11 Avril 2005)

Pfff on devrait te bannir pour avoir fait un doublon


----------



## teo (2 Juin 2005)

ben voilà, on y est. Je sens rien de plus...
FabFab, arrive vite, je me sens tout seul, là...  un peu comme quand on arrive en CM2 et qu'on connait pas le maître...  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je me sens tout seul, là...


Rhoooo lui eh, t'es gonflé : t'es pas tout seul, y' a d'autres des superstars  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (2 Juin 2005)

Et puis les autres sont des vrais 

Et la seule vraie veridique, c'est moi.


----------



## Bilbo (2 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et puis les autres sont des vrais
> 
> Et la seule vraie veridique, c'est moi.


Oui, peut-être, mais moi, si j'étais superstar, je me ferais pas piquer les bleus à bannir par Béru. De toutes façons quand on est vert ça compte plus. 

À+


----------



## gKatarn (2 Juin 2005)

T'as pas tort Bilbo, t'as pas tort :rateau:


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas tort Bilbo, t'as pas tort :rateau:




on t'appel toi


----------



## Grug (2 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et puis les autres sont des vrais
> 
> Et la seule vraie veridique, c'est moi.


 la seule vraie veridique peluche ?


----------



## teo (3 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rhoooo lui eh, t'es gonflé : t'es pas tout seul, y' a d'autres des superstars  :rateau:




je faisais juste remarquer que je me sentais "petit nouveau" parmi les _grands SuperStar_...    :rateau:  :rose:  limite intimidé  


C'est à combien Popol stylee ? 
Ma grille en parle pas... je suis déjà out... 

_Edit: Poildep: si si... je signe ce que vous voulez, sauf les chèques, les empreintes Visa et les virements bancaires _


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juin 2005)

Popol style, c'est 4500... y a de la marge  






			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> on t'appel toi


Mackie, où as-tu retrouvé cette photo de mon service militaire ?  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on t'appel toi



Tiens ! Des chenilles processionnaires !


----------



## mado (21 Juin 2005)

A mon tour d'entrer dans le cercle des superstars.  
De la deuch verte à la jeune fille rolleyes: ) aux cheveux presque blancs... pas mal de temps passé ici. Trop diront certain(e)s.
Mais je voudrais quand même remercier mes parents d'avoir fait de moi quelqu'un de si facile à vivre et tous les autres de me supporter, ici et ailleurs


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Trop diront certain(e)s.



Qui oserait ? à part Sonnyboy ?  :rateau:  :love: 

Bienvenue au Club 

---
Oui, j'ai bien dit "Club", pas "Cercle"


----------



## Bilbo (21 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'ai bien dit "Club", pas "Cercle"


Mais de quoi parles-tu ? 



À+


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2005)

Laisse Bilbo, papy gkat tourne plus rond 

Gratz Madonna


----------



## teo (21 Juin 2005)

Madonna, tu l'as toujours été avant nous, SuperStar !   :


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> A mon tour d'entrer dans le cercle des superstars.
> De la deuch verte à la jeune fille rolleyes: ) aux cheveux presque blancs... pas mal de temps passé ici. Trop diront certain(e)s.
> Mais je voudrais quand même remercier mes parents d'avoir fait de moi quelqu'un de si facile à vivre et tous les autres de me supporter, ici et ailleurs



Bravo...  Me suis dis aussi, c'est quoi cette deuch' verte...


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Juin 2005)

Je viens de voir que SM a passé le stade ultime : 
"Super moquette à vraiment trop de succés, son compte va etre effacé"


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> A mon tour d'entrer dans le cercle des superstars.
> De la deuch verte à la jeune fille rolleyes: ) aux cheveux presque blancs... pas mal de temps passé ici. Trop diront certain(e)s.
> Mais je voudrais quand même remercier mes parents d'avoir fait de moi quelqu'un de si facile à vivre et tous les autres de me supporter, ici et ailleurs


Je ne me rappellais même plus de ce status


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2005)

T'as vu ton nouveau au moins ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Mais je voudrais quand même remercier mes parents d'avoir fait de moi quelqu'un de si facile à vivre et tous les autres de me supporter, ici et ailleurs



 Facile à vivre facile à vivre faut vite le dire ça :hein:

_Euh sinon bravo ... 
quoi il n'a pas l'air sincère mon bravo  ?  et oh je fais c'que j'peux moi ! 
_


----------



## lumai (10 Juillet 2005)

Et hop !!! Ça y est ! Un dernier coup de pouce du purfils et m'y voilà !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2005)

moi m'en manque 2400


----------



## teo (10 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi m'en manque 2400




Tu les auras de nouveau vite avec tout-es ces fans qui doivent tout faire et tout essayer pour te connaître au moins bibliquement


----------



## Bilbo (10 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tu les auras de nouveau vite avec tout-es ces fans qui doivent tout faire et tout essayer pour te connaître au moins bibliquement


:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

À+


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2005)

C'est ça être une star... la rançon du succès ...


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi m'en manque 2400


Superstar déchue   :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Superstar déchue   :rateau:  :love:


 On dit Rebirth :love:

...ou bien apres la cure


----------



## Grug (11 Juillet 2005)

moi il me manque 500 pour devenir Nioubie


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juillet 2005)

Rebirth  ou déchéance pour le poisson pané ?


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi il me manque 500 pour devenir Nioubie



487 :casse:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi il me manque 500 pour devenir Nioubie



C'est la cotation pour la friture ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi il me manque 500 pour devenir Nioubie


Mê^me moins


----------



## juju palavas (11 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi il me manque 500 pour devenir Nioubie



En plus des 6629 diable, je ne sais pas combien il m'en manquera ?? il en faut combien exactement?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2005)

A 6000 points disco ton compte est remis à zéro :love:


----------



## juju palavas (11 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> A 6000 points disco ton compte est remis à zéro :love:



6000 points discos ?  j'ai plus de chance au loto  moins les zéros peut être au tiercé


----------

